# leEarl tunning dvd



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

ive been going through the threads and came across a great one, which was this archery tunning dvd, and everyone raved about the previous 2, but it seems that the 3rd one was short lived, or no one posted a valid thread to this "DVD".
if anyone has info on this would be nice to get my hands on one of them.
thanks.:wink:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

proelitefan said:


> ive been going through the threads and came across a great one, which was this archery tunning dvd, and everyone raved about the previous 2, but it seems that the 3rd one was short lived, or no one posted a valid thread to this "DVD".
> if anyone has info on this would be nice to get my hands on one of them.
> thanks.:wink:


It's a good DVD. :thumb: LeEarl just pulled the link. He will be back up and running again soon.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5479686&postcount=372


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

thank for the info, will be cheking in for new thread by leEarl


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I have it. it's awesome....really goes through the whole tuning process step by step.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 10, 2007)

Same here. I missed the boat recently and am looking forward to the next opportunity to pick up this DVD.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, so a few of you guys have the dvd, now HOW do i get mine?
arg its driving me nuts...
well you know what they say..."pacience is a virtue".

that i dont have much of....


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

If you want a little teaser, he has a couple of clips on Utube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b0O5HP-4eM


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the addres of leEarls videos on youtube.
im drooling all over myself right now........
cant wait for the dvdzzzzzzzzz...:sad:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

proelitefan said:


> thanks for the addres of leEarls videos on youtube.
> im drooling all over myself right now........
> cant wait for the dvdzzzzzzzzz...:sad:


No reason for you to drool all over yourself... try this instead.:wink:


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

thans for the tease, now i can drool even more, but ill wait for the right time when they do come out again. dont mind paying $20 for it, if you want to sell...:wink:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

proelitefan said:


> thans for the tease, now i can drool even more, but ill wait for the right time when they do come out again. dont mind paying $20 for it, if you want to sell...:wink:


:nono:Never sell a classic. Nice try though.:chortle:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

oldglorynewbie said:


> :nono:Never sell a classic. Nice try though.:chortle:


This DVD is like goooooooolllldddd :tongue:


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

well, i see how you guys are, keeping all the loot to yourselfs, come on spreed the good word around to the not so fortunate ones


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anybody know when LeEarl will have his DVDs back up for sale?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Give me 2 more weeks...... Just 2 more weeks. I am finishing up a few things :wink:

Thanks for the interest :thumb:


----------



## coyote1956 (Aug 4, 2007)

Is there any update to the dvd yet?


----------



## CR337 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Any bow*

Does LeEarls dvd cover tuning all bows or Martins only?


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

I will be standing by for a copy. someone let me know when they are available.:set1_chores030::set1_chores030:


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

does he go into tuning a bowtech binary bow or does it just deal with martin??


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

He does not cover Binary cams... it is still worth buying. He does cover Matthews solo cam though.


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Give me 2 more weeks...... Just 2 more weeks. I am finishing up a few things :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the interest :thumb:


It's amazing how long two weeks last when you are waiting!


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Production delays?


----------



## backstraps (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the III and thought it was great, but was looking forward to seeing some tips and tricks on setting up a drop-away and nota. (just a hint lee) I would have to buy #4 if it included this.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Is the next version going to be 4? No matter I want one! When are they going to be out?


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

He must be busy....Have sent 2 PM's (10/31 and 11/28) asking about the DVD and got no response back. :dontknow:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, I have been very busy. I am trying to get the new Martin cams on the video. The new CAT cams are a hybrid and will be great to get on the video. I do have a few of the last ones still for sale if anyone is interested. I can post a link if you guys want me to :wink:


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

LeEarl, maybe I missed it in another thread but do you show the Hoyt cam & 1/2, C2, spiral, etc tuning on this video?


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## jday112 (Jul 24, 2007)

I would like to purchase one of your dvd's as well...I sent a PM a few weeks back and I am sending another now. Thanks.


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

He must not be checking his PM's. I am wondering if he is getting them because he has posted several times since he last posted on this thread. Not sure whats up.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Greg29651 said:


> He must not be checking his PM's. I am wondering if he is getting them because he has posted several times since he last posted on this thread. Not sure whats up.


I did get them and have everyoe in a list. I will send out a PM to you guys today with order info....

Thanks guys... It has been a very busy month here :nod:


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Good deal, its going to be a happy Christmas after all!:thumbs_up


----------



## grumpygregg (Aug 21, 2007)

Does it cover bt binary cams??? put me on the list for one too. if you send to canada or I can pick it up if you are still in roseau mn I think thats where you said your from.
need something to do the temp here is minus 27 c wind chill -37 a little chilly to shot outside


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> I did get them and have everyoe in a list. I will send out a PM to you guys today with order info....
> 
> Thanks guys... It has been a very busy month here :nod:


Has anyone heard from LeEarl since this post?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is there a good video on tuning Binaries?


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Greg29651 said:


> Has anyone heard from LeEarl since this post?



I havent. :dontknow:


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

i want one too, leEarl put me on the list ,please


----------



## riverpig (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi LeEarl,
Please include me on the list. Thanks!


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

me too


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Man this guy must be busier than Santa himself!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

If LeEarl is wanting to put the new cams on the video, he probably needs to shoot more footage. The new CAT cam is very similar to a binary, so if he covers that cam, then you bowtech guys should get some good info. 

I am trying to remember what was covered in the 2nd video, which I have. I seem to remember some Hoyt bows, but not positive. He goes through the tunigng process that can be used on almost every bow though.


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*Video*

I would also like to be included on the list to order this great video.
Rick


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

me to please  it'll give little fear something to watch besides cartoons and wild tv. not to complain about wild tv just want something a little more educational


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

:ranger::blah::moviecorn::yawn::ranger::asleep:


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

*dvd*

I want one. 

asap

thanks


----------



## jday112 (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone heard from LeEarl? Any chances of getting these by Christmas?


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Not since his Dec 7 post, saying he would give us a PM to let us know how to order the remaining DVD's from his last series. I sent him a couple of PM's with no response as have others with the same results. Looks like he'd let us know something!


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

In due time  In due time. LeEarl puts a lot of time into these videos, hence the reason they are such high quality. And we all know that everyone is short on time around the holidays.

Patience is a virtue they say :wink:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

jday112 said:


> Has anyone heard from LeEarl? Any chances of getting these by Christmas?


Last post I read from LeEarl he said he was editing some video and it was made at 2 a.m. The guy works his tail off. In all honesty I doubt you will get one by Christmas jday112 but as scottland said patience is a virtue.


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Yes, I have been very busy. I am trying to get the new Martin cams on the video. The new CAT cams are a hybrid and will be great to get on the video. *I do have a few of the last ones still for sale if anyone is interested. I can post a link if you guys want me to* :wink:



Patience is a virtue, keeping one's word is also.:wink:

If he has ran out of the last ones he should let us, that are desperately wanting one know that. Simply ignoring our (which there has been others besides me) PM's and postings on this thread/DVD is not right. 

But hey, thats just my opinion.:nixon:


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Greg29651 said:


> Patience is a virtue, keeping one's word is also.:wink:
> 
> If he has ran out of the last ones he should let us, that are desperately wanting one know that. Simply ignoring our (which there has been others besides me) PM's and postings on this thread/DVD is not right.
> 
> But hey, thats just my opinion.:nixon:


Have to agree w/ you Greg....3 PM's sent so far (10/31,11/28,12/05) and no response. Last one specifically asked about his last version, of which some were supposedly still available. I have seen him online many times and also on a different forum, so I assume he's not SO busy he cant check back in.

I understand the guy is busy and needs time to get the stuff done, but at least let us know something.....anything. I think a lot would understand if we had some sort of explanation or reason for not folowing through with his posts and not responding to our PM's.

All I have ever heard was good things about his DVD's and looked forward to getting one, but may start looking at alternatives now, since it seems I cant even get a copy of the older version(s).

Just my $.02....for what it's worth.:wink:


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

*waiting for the grail*

hei leearl i want one too, please put me on your list,been waiting so long


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Update?:ball::couch2:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a limited supply of the last video. I will put a link up tonight with the order info jsut uncase someone needs one right now. The new DVD will have the new Martin cams on it and info from teh last video. That one turned out really good. More info this time and more videos :wink: Its time boys and girls, its time :becky:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> I have a limited supply of the last video. I will put a link up tonight with the order info jsut uncase someone needs one right now. The new DVD will have the new Martin cams on it and info from teh last video. That one turned out really good. More info this time and more videos :wink: Its time boys and girls, its time :becky:


Cool, my FireCat is waiting a tune-up. Is that this DVD or the next one? 

Bill


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Bellows1 said:


> Cool, my FireCat is waiting a tune-up. Is that this DVD or the next one?
> 
> Bill


That will be the next one.... I hope to have the new one ready not too long down the road. I think I have about 20 copies of the last one ready to go out. Might even sell them for a good price :wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> That will be the next one.... I hope to have the new one ready not too long down the road. I think I have about 20 copies of the last one ready to go out. Might even sell them for a good price :wink:



Please put me on the "list" for one of each.  

Thanks LeEarl. Bill


----------



## Bill_Tell (Dec 22, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> That will be the next one.... I hope to have the new one ready not too long down the road. I think I have about 20 copies of the last one ready to go out. Might even sell them for a good price :wink:


LeEarl, please put me on the list for one of the last videos too. I'll buy one of the new ones too (whenever they're available).
Thanks


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

I definitely want on the list for the leftovers that you were going to post tonight. I've been searching posts every couple of minutes to see if you've listed them yet...lol. Save one for me, and I'll paypal 'ya or whatever in the morning (or later this evening if I haven't gone to bed yet).

-WRM


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK link is back up and working now..... Only USA Orders please for the remaining DVD's.......

You can find the link in the Classified Forum right now :thumb:


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

:whoo::dance::becky:
Thanks LeEarl!!!
Like they say....Better late than never. :wink::tongue:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

drop_tyne said:


> :whoo::dance::becky:
> Thanks LeEarl!!!
> Like they say....Better late than never. :wink::tongue:


I jsut hate to give out a date that I want to hit with the new DVD because we never know what will come up.... I am really working on getting my shop all setup and REALLY going to start building strings this year too!! I had a great start in the end of 07 and this year is going to be great for me I think :thumb: I like building strings almost as much as filiming the DVD's :wink:


----------



## vwpittman (Mar 9, 2007)

Ordered mine! Hope to see it soon. Thanks LeEarl!


----------

